# Lcd Install



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

15" tv we felt was adequate for the space....so much thanks to all who posted before me , it helped a lot when it came time to do ours. I love our "family!"































I was too lazy to remove the basket to take the picture of the support board and washers...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks great Doxie!!

DH did a fine job there


----------



## gberiksen (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks great. That will be one of the first mods I have planned for when I get my outback. The LCD mod and the faucets are first on the list.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice job. It looks great. I used the same bracket and we love it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet Mod.

Thor


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I love it.. we are going to do this too,, when we get the time and $$$ ..


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks great







Will you take it down or otherwise support it while towing ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

he says take it down, I say try to find way to support...ultimately I don't care which, at least it's done!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, you color matched the bracket and LCD???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scrib said:


> Wow, you color matched the bracket and LCD???


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was too lazy to remove the basket to take the picture of the support board and washers...


Not a problem......we can see them just fine. And a nice-looking installation too.









Bill


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

That looks Great! I want to do this one real bad but don't know when I get to do it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now you need one of these: Cord Cover

I used a beige colored one on ours, stuffed the cords in it, ran it back over the mounting bracket and tacked it to the cabinet and down the side of the curtain against the wall to the plug...no more ugly black and blue wires hanging out









These are pretty inexpensive, you could even make your own if you sew...If it's too long, you can just cut it.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

That is very nice!! One question though...Do you and others who have done this mod, install 12V tv's or are you using the 110v tv's and not watching television when boondocking?? (generators)
Again, nice job!!
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> That is very nice!! One question though...Do you and others who have done this mod, install 12V tv's or are you using the 110v tv's and not watching television when boondocking?? (generators)
> Again, nice job!!
> david


Au contrare beachbum!









19" flatscreen 110v tv monitor here...just need a little inverter to plug it into, along with the dvd player...works like a charm!
I think our inverter is a 700 watt that we picked up at the local boating store. It's not hardwired, just hook up to the batteries and run an extension cord inside through the rear door or back slide.

Voila! tv while dry camping


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

beachbum said:


> That is very nice!! One question though...Do you and others who have done this mod, install 12V tv's or are you using the 110v tv's and not watching television when boondocking?? (generators)
> Again, nice job!!
> david


it never dawned on me to check this one because when we dry camp I have a 7" tv dvd player combo that can run on 12 volt and Rick will watch another dvd player of you know, boring guy stuff, like war movies and thriller movies.....


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks great!!! I got my swivel mount back in Dec. and have been using it in my office. I just need to move it and the monitor out to the TT and hope to do it this weekend.

P.S. You got me around to finally doing the queen storage strut mod







Jamie is so happy with it!!

Scott


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Ooooh I am so jealous! That is exactly what I want! Great pictures. Hope to get that done soon. It looks great!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the same swing arm mount DDT. I take my lcd tv down and place it on one of the bunks for travel. With that mount, you'll notice there is a plastic washer and a metal spacer with a square receiver (to get the proper locking in of the arm) that goes with the thumb screw. So I would not lose this washer, I gorrilla glued it to the metal spacer. Now, I undo the thumb screw, take the tv off the arm, place the spacer/washer and thumb screw back on the arm (so I don't lose them) and place the tv on the bunk - about 1 minute's work.

I mounted a 400 watt inverter on the side of the lower kitchen cabinet near the exisiting electrical outlet and I place a battery on the floor next to the low tv shelf. I use the aligator clips to attach the inverter to the battery. I hook up my battery charger to this battery in the morning when I run my generator and it charges this battery. That way, I'm not using the tt batteries for watching movies. We're going camping in two weeks and I'll take pictures of the setup then.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I have the same swing arm mount DDT. I take my lcd tv down and place it on one of the bunks for travel. With that mount, you'll notice there is a plastic washer and a metal spacer with a square receiver (to get the proper locking in of the arm) that goes with the thumb screw. So I would not lose this washer, I gorrilla glued it to the metal spacer. Now, I undo the thumb screw, take the tv off the arm, place the spacer/washer and thumb screw back on the arm (so I don't lose them) and place the tv on the bunk - about 1 minute's work.
> 
> I mounted a 400 watt inverter on the side of the lower kitchen cabinet near the exisiting electrical outlet and I place a battery on the floor next to the low tv shelf. I use the aligator clips to attach the inverter to the battery. I hook up my battery charger to this battery in the morning when I run my generator and it charges this battery. That way, I'm not using the tt batteries for watching movies. We're going camping in two weeks and I'll take pictures of the setup then.


Great ideas Moosegut








Especially glueing those little swing arm pieces together...we take ours down for travel as well, and that little washer and spacer always want to make a run for it


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks Great Tawnya


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dox...
Were did you buy the mount, and how $$$?
I've got a 15" to mount as well.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Dox...
> Were did you buy the mount, and how $$$?
> I've got a 15" to mount as well.


Best buy $138


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Dox...
> Were did you buy the mount, and how $$$?
> I've got a 15" to mount as well.


Best buy $138








[/quote]
Yep, exactly the one we bought too


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

beachbum said:


> That is very nice!! One question though...Do you and others who have done this mod, install 12V tv's or are you using the 110v tv's and not watching television when boondocking?? (generators)
> Again, nice job!!
> david


Some have 12 volt. We have a 110v. I carry a small 400 watt inverter in the TT. Plug it into the 12v recepticle in the antenna boster and it will run the TV and portable DVD player. If we are going for more then 3 days I take along one gen to recharge during the day.

Chris


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Dox...
> Were did you buy the mount, and how $$$?
> I've got a 15" to mount as well.


Best buy $138








[/quote]
Yep, exactly the one we bought too







[/quote]

X3 Best Buy was the only place I found that type mount and that's the one I wanted after seeing one last summer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so Rick was taking our new tv down to store and the cable thingy hooker upper part thingamajig doodad broke off clear inside! well Mr.Doxiedoglover would normall say "darn it", ok, I'm lying, it's actually something more colorful, but he calmly brought the part in and informed me we needed to take the tv back. We did and they didn't have anymore so after some marital discussion we decided we now deserved a bigger one for the effort( I love justifying!) and since we found one for $100 more, we got it. It's not out of box yet so can't say if it will work....will take new pix if it does.....


----------

